# 2011 250Rs Water Heater On Electric Not Working



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

I usually run the water heater on electric and LP for faster recovery time, however I put it on just electric this trip, woke up this morning to take a shower (it was on over 14 hours) and the water was cold. breaker wasn't tripped, not sure what else to check...

Anyone have an idea of what it could be?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

svinc said:


> I usually run the water heater on electric and LP for faster recovery time, however I put it on just electric this trip, woke up this morning to take a shower (it was on over 14 hours) and the water was cold. breaker wasn't tripped, not sure what else to check...
> 
> Anyone have an idea of what it could be?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You did make sure that there was water in the tank, right? 
Some units have a switch outside at the heater. If that switch is on, the inside switch is on and the breaker is not tripped, then you have a bad element or thermostat. Make sure the breaker is on by turning it off and then back to the on position. Sometimes a breaker will trip, but the handle will still be in the ON position. Then, if it still does not work, I would test the heater element with a multimeter. Let us know what you find or if you need more help.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I have the same problem with my water heater. We turned it on this spring with no water in the tank! I think I need to replace the heating element and will be looking into it this weekend.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

definitely had water in the tank, I always run hot water on full before i switch gas or electric to the on position. (gas hot water still works perfectly)

I didn't see a switch on the outside, but I will look again...


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

svinc said:


> definitely had water in the tank, I always run hot water on full before i switch gas or electric to the on position. (gas hot water still works perfectly)
> 
> I didn't see a switch on the outside, but I will look again...


I don't see a switch on mine either. Nor does it look too easy to get to the element - I think its from inside the camper. I am going to wait for a cooler day to tackle this event, won't be using the camper for another 3-weeks so I have plenty of time. I am quite certain that it is the heating element on mine, not sure about yours though. An reply to one of my earlier posts said that the resistance between the connections should be 4-ohms.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

deanintemp said:


> definitely had water in the tank, I always run hot water on full before i switch gas or electric to the on position. (gas hot water still works perfectly)
> 
> I didn't see a switch on the outside, but I will look again...


I don't see a switch on mine either. Nor does it look too easy to get to the element - I think its from inside the camper. I am going to wait for a cooler day to tackle this event, won't be using the camper for another 3-weeks so I have plenty of time. I am quite certain that it is the heating element on mine, not sure about yours though. An reply to one of my earlier posts said that the resistance between the connections should be 4-ohms.
[/quote]
Look around the electrical connections. Mine was black and had a very small clevis pin in it.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Tried my water heater on electric also and no hot water. 
I will have to have a closer look.
Maybe there is no electric heater.








Gary


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Gary said:


> Tried my water heater on electric also and no hot water.
> I will have to have a closer look.
> Maybe there is no electric heater.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, a placebo, that explains it!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I just took a look at the heater on our 2011 250RS. If you open the outside cover, look in the bottom, left corner. There should be a little, black rocker switch, labeled "on" and "off". I believe they come from the factory turned off, in case anyone turns on the switch before the water heater is filled.

Doug


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

duggy said:


> I just took a look at the heater on our 2011 250RS. If you open the outside cover, look in the bottom, left corner. There should be a little, black rocker switch, labeled "on" and "off". I believe they come from the factory turned off, in case anyone turns on the switch before the water heater is filled.
> 
> Doug


Thanks Gary


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

If it is a suburban WH, there is a switch in the outside compartment that has a hairpin clip on it. Shipped from the factory it is in the Off postion. The switch on the control panel controls a relay inside the WH control panel. If the main switch is OFF, relay and inside switch do nothing. Seldom do the dealers turn the main switch on, so if you haven't ever done that, the WH won't work on electric. Pretty common occurance.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks KTMRacer, this was the case I actually found the info in my water heater manual about an hour before you posted. I flipped the switch and everything is working now


----------

